# My 04' Spec V



## Vee (Nov 21, 2003)

What's up all- here are some pics of my new whip. It's not really that new, I got it back in July but I just got a computer after being without for almost a year- so humor me and lets pretend I got a new car. Anyway, I don't have the Brembos- this was the first and only 04' Spec V in my area at the time and I was not even aware that the Brembos were an option. Besides that- I know, the grill. I don't like it either. I'm working on something homeade for now until aftermarket makes something worth buying. I wanted an 03' orginally, but all I could find left was one base SER and it was the tester at the dealership. Let me just say that the muffler was already rusty. Through my trade in and interest rates at different dealerships, in the end, and monthly I am paying less for a brand new 04' Spec than an 03', rusty mufflered tester SER. The only minor mods I have done so far are install a 4oo watt Kenwood amp w/ MTX thunder 6000 12' sub, debadged the "Sentra" and "SER" emblems (I couldn't get over the red "R", it looked too ricey for me) installed some custom hand made aluminum pedals (courtesy of my boy) and hooked up my minidisk. Lots more to come. Let me know what you think:


----------



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

looks nice man :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

im really luvin the 04's.... very nice!!! looks kinda strange w/out the se-r badges though  

what are ur plans 4 her??


----------



## Vee (Nov 21, 2003)

I plan to start with the basic bolt-ons- I/H/E but want to go totally Nismo. I plan to put the Nismo badges above the 3 SpecV emblems. Should look tite. Right now I'm concentrating on trying to get a set of stock steelies with winter tires. I'm hating to have to spend money on a downgrade mod- but the New England winters can be quite vicious.


----------



## insup503 (Jun 8, 2003)

hey vee, what pedal is that on your gas pedal?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

despite the fact that I hate the new front on the spec, your car does look nice. Mad props "yo"


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

same here... I don't know what they were thinking with that new grill. I don't get it sometimes.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

man, she is hott
I want some hot stuff baby tonight


----------

